# Rescue Raffle Money Total



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I have begun issuing the Rescue Raffle Tickets for those that have donated to Rescue Organizations.

As of *9/20/13 *we have raised *$9,710*for Rescue Organizations. Remember that you have until 9/22/13 to donate and receive raffle tickets.

Remember to look at the wonderful prizes that have been donated for this terrific event.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-...related/160138-2013-rescue-raffle-prizes.html

Here is a breakdown of donations by Rescue Organization:

AMAR - $2,700
NCMR - $1,560
SCMR - $1,270
MMR - $705
Suncoast - $1,675
Other - $1,800


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

FANTASTIC - Let's get it higher!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

The numbers are growing but we can do better than that! Come on folks, time to donate! Sell a few things online, have a yard sale, sell cookies ....whatever it takes  !

We will be donating to SCMR, but it will be in early September. Need to free up some funds from our recent move  .


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Do we think we can get to $1600 by the end of Sunday?


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

So Yes, it's true! I am Blonde!:huh: So if I want to donate to SCMR do I just go there and donate and then share my receipt with Lynn?:blush:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

sherry said:


> So Yes, it's true! I am Blonde!:huh: So if I want to donate to SCMR do I just go there and donate and then share my receipt with Lynn?:blush:


Yes Blondie!LOL


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> Yes Blondie!LOL


Yes, yes, yes!:chili: I did it!! Now onward thru the fog and getting the bed ordered!:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I want to donate...do these organizations have websites that accept Pay Pal? I apologize...I have had a very busy summer and have been sooooo out of the loop and with little energy left to get back in it...just tell me what to do and I will be happy to help out!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

maggieh said:


> Do we think we can get to $1600 by the end of Sunday?


As of today we're over $1,600 -- I just need to find time to update. Let's try for $2,000 by Monday


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

babycake7 said:


> I want to donate...do these organizations have websites that accept Pay Pal? I apologize...I have had a very busy summer and have been sooooo out of the loop and with little energy left to get back in it...just tell me what to do and I will be happy to help out!


Hope -- under SM's Home Page, there is a section about Maltese Clubs and Rescues. You can donate by PayPal to most of the rescues. Here is the link to the page.

Maltese Dogs Forum : Spoiled Maltese Forums - Clubs and Resources


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> As of today we're over $1,600 -- I just need to find time to update. Let's try for $2,000 by Monday


 
Awesome!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

maggieh said:


> Awesome!


That says it all.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

babycake7 said:


> I want to donate...do these organizations have websites that accept Pay Pal? I apologize...I have had a very busy summer and have been sooooo out of the loop and with little energy left to get back in it...just tell me what to do and I will be happy to help out!


I know that Southern Comfort Maltese's website has PayPal.

Also, everyone please check with your place of work, many companies will match your donation. Every little bit will help the rescues.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

that's quite a jump from the last total I saw yesterday...great!!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Has anybody posted this on Facebook? If you did let me know and I will share it on my page.


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

I still do not know whether I sent you the right information for the tickets from my donation.
An you please let me know?

Thanks
Lilrin


----------



## Tiffy (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi ,I also don't know if you received my donations yesterday morning.
Will you please let me know.
Thanks


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I finally got with it and made my donations to NMR, SCMR and AMAR. Happy Saturday everyone; let's see if we can make this a great weekend for little white fluffy dogs!

Tails wagging and paws clapping in thanks to everyone's incredible generosity! (Tessa says paws clapping is hard to do with only 3 - she keeps falling over!)


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Hello I Would Like to donate brand new Pack and play to be delivered from Amazon to the winner. Nickee* Med Size. girls or boys.*


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Let me know if you got my message.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Look at our new wonderful total.  I can't stop *SMILING!!!* My SM friends are the best and most generous people that I know.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::thumbsup:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

:chili:LETS KEEP IT GOING!!!:chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

New Totals Updated in Post #1 -- Yippee -- we're over $3,000!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

One word - WOW

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:chili::chili:Look at our new total -- we're over $3,500!!!! Yippee!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

:chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033::chili::chili:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow! :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow - Amazing.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Who remembers last year's total? We must exceed it, but it looks like we are doing pretty darn good.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Last year's total was $5,310. We normally do around $5,000 and a lot of it comes in during the last week.

Remember that we have 4 1/2 weeks to go, so we're doing really well (from my prior experience).


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

wow, we're on a roll !


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

This is my favorite thing on SM :wub: and it gets better every year. With all the time left I'm betting we beat last years amount. :thumbsup:
Way to go Lynn and everyone donating prizes and buying those tickets! :aktion033:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Look at our new total -- we're over $4,000!!!!:chili::chili:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Bumping so we can easily find this total! This is awesome!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow, we need to get over last year's 5300. With two weeks to go, we should.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Not sure as of right now what the total is, but at last check we are still shy of last years total ($5310). I know we can beat it. Doing a little creative budgeting around here and was just able to make another small donation today. It's amazing what we can do when we look at our "wants vs. our needs". This fundraiser is all about the needs for the fluffs.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Don't forget, not only has Lynn been generous with her time, but she recently put forth a rescue challenge, she will match $ for $ up to $1000 donations to AMAR, SCMR, NCMR, metro maltese rescue, and the Suncoast effort in Florida. Wow, Lynn rocks. Maggie challenged us to meet last year's total, and she will donate an extra $500. Maggie rocks. My challenges were met, but I can not sit this out, so Lucky put up some of his allowence  and we will match $ for $ the first 300 of donations to the Florida Suncrest efforts. All are to the end of the due date for submitting receipts sep 22. Remember to send Lynn your receipts for raffle tickets.

With all this we need to be respectful of people's circumstances. For some, donations may mean the difference between eating home one meal instead of going to a restaurant, for others the donation may mean the difference between eating or not. So if you can donate a little bit more there are incentives for making your $s go further and there are raffle tickets for great prizes. If you can't, you can't, you know your circumstances better than anyone else.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Walter thank you so much! I will be donating again today to Suncoast Animal League! I want to say again thank you to everyone for supporting rescue.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

elly said:


> Walter thank you so much! I will be donating again today to Suncoast Animal League! I want to say again thank you to everyone for supporting rescue.


Sorry for the misspelling - if a moderator can correct I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

From the donation receipts that I have received in my email and pms, I know that we are over last years total -- and that's before any of the challenge money from me, Maggie or Walter's latest have been added. Unfortunately I won't be able to update until Monday -- but I already know that we will hit over $6,000. This makes me SMILE!!!!! 

On top of the money (which, of course is very important) -- look at the wonderful SM members that we have that are donating their time, energy, love and talent. Like Reva and Cathy with their recent work with Suncoast, like Bridget who is always willing to transport when needed, like Gigi and Fran and Michelle and Marti and Lynne and Edie that are willing to take these wonderful fluffs into their homes and foster them until a forever home is found.

So many that protest against Puppymills, Pet Stores that sell animals and BYBs and volunteer at rescue and no kill shelters. It warms my heart that so many care and help in so many ways. I know that I've only named a few and that so many more of our wonderful SM friends are involved in Rescue.

SM friends are truly the BEST.

When our members say that we support Rescue -- they don't just talk the talk, but they truly do walk the walk!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

wow, over $6000!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

wkomorow said:


> Sorry for the misspelling - if a moderator can correct I'd appreciate it.


Done!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Over $6000! That's awesome. Go SM


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

:sLo_grouphug3:Over $6,000 and growing! SM members are amazing!:sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

That is amazing:Happy_Dance::Happy_Dance:


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

wow, not bad at all


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Great news!!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Terrific!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I am sooooooooooooooooo excited to let you know that after everything is said and done and all the matches are made, SM's Rescue Raffle will have generated more than *$7,000* in donations to various Rescue Organizations. And we still have a week to go. We've never generated so much from the Raffle in prior years as we normally average a little over $5,000. I'm soooooooooooooooo excited. I love this group of friends. You are all so very generous.

I will update the total later tomorrow, but can't believe what we've done.

:chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033::chili::chili:


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

Wow that is so wonderful!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow! If I could do a Takei accent, I would say - Oh my.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:aktion033::aktion033::chili::chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Look at our new Total in Post #1 -- over $8,000. I have goose bumps and tears of joy. What a generous and giving group of people.

The total does include all matching donations from Walter, Maggie and Me.

:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Tears, tears, tears. On a day that is so tragic in our nation (with the DC shootings), what a blessing it is to come here and see that our SM family has raised over $8000 so far to save little lives!!!! It warms my heart to know you all. Loving and kind people. Some who've donated time, donated money, opened your hearts and homes and lifted up prayers. Our SM family is unbelievable. So proud to know you!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I don't even know what to say - but I just emailed you my receipt for my matching $300 for Suncoast, so that can be added in. Absolutely unbelievable! - with Lynn and Maggie's generous matches I expect we will be over $9000 with a few days to still go.

Wow.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Still haven't made our smaller than usual donation (this yr.) but will do it as soon as family leaves tomorrow we hope to get our gears in gear!!!!!! I am so proud of this SM effort!!!!!!!!!!! You are all superb, just simply superb! 
Lynn, if this doesn't make you feel better. . . . .


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

:ThankYou:I am crying as I type. Thank you all so much for helping our little rescue in Palm Harbor. I am so proud to call you all friends. 

:wub:Cathy:wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

elly said:


> :ThankYou:I am crying as I type. Thank you all so much for helping our little rescue in Palm Harbor. I am so proud to call you all friends.
> 
> :wub:Cathy:wub:


Cathy,

I truly believe that donating money was much easier than what you and Reva did with the fluffs. So proud of everyone and their loving, giving hearts.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

This just points out that everyone can help when it comes to rescue. Some rescue, some foster, some adopt, some volunteer, some donate. With all these pieces of the puzzle you can see how every puzzle piece helps. And some, like Lynn, in addition to helping rescues in many ways, started this awesome Rescue Raffle a few years back and has helped make everyone a winner...especially the dogs who haven't had anything like what our dogs experience in love, food, shelter, toys and extras. This is just awesome. Oh and I still need to donate a prize. :blush: Been too busy with work.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I still have a couple of receipts to send in. Thanks to all of the generous people who donated.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

This is fabulous. Lynn thank you for all of your efforts for a great cause.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow! This is amazing! SM rocks!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Can I just say . . .

:chili: :aktion033: :thumbsup::smilie_daumenpos::grouphug::rockon: :ThankYou: :drinkup:arty::dothewave::clap: :dancing banana:


 YOU ARE ALL AWESOME!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

when it was over $6000, I thought next year it might make $10,000! but it might even get there this year!!! it's heading that way:aktion033: but whatever the amount it is already awesome!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Have a couple of more to add that will bring us to $9,000. Won't be able to work on updates until tomorrow.

I'm just overwhelmed and sooooooooooooooooooooooo happy!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG -- look at our new total in post #1. YIPPEE!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

*Holy smokes!*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm soooooooooooooooooo overwhelmed with joy by everyone's generosity. And I just received a couple more donations that I will work on tomorrow.

My office co-workers, who always help me pull the winning tickets and know how much the Rescue Raffle means to me have heard me scream with joy a number of times because of the dollar total. 

*WOW!!!*


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Absolutely amazing. Congrads everyone.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

*THIS IS FABULOUS NEWS!!!!!! SM rocks!!!!!!!*


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Truly fantastic!!!!!!:chili::chili:
We have had an expensive year w/our move, settling in expenses, and I know lots of others have as well, so this is truly amazing in light of the economic downturn. To think we may double our usual amount is staggering!
Lynn, your work is not overlooked! :aktion033::aktion033: I think it also says something about how people value what you do!
EDIT::ThankYou::cheer:A big thank you shout out to Walter & Lucky & Maggie & Tessa & Sweetness---I think the challenges really upppppppped the total!

:cheer:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

PS: and not to forget the special plugs from Cathy & Reva!!!!!! 
And to me, that is what SM is ALL about!!!!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

^^ Great post!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

In this economy, that is an amazing number. Way to go SM!:cheer:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

FABULOUS! Just squeaked in donations, hope we make it to the BIG 10K !!!! How exciting!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bump -- New Total


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

:cheer::cheer::cheer: That is an awesome total!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bump - new total


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Holy cow! This is great. Lynn and everyone who has donated, have done a wonderful thing.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Absolutely amazing. I am confident that we will reach $10K!!!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

This just blows me away, Lynne! Speechless!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Hallelujah!!!


----------



## Meilerca (Dec 16, 2012)

Ahh I have to donate tomorrow!! I need to get on the ball! Life has been so busy!! Good job everyone for being soo generous!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow Wee! We done good! :aktion033:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow!!!!! That is so amazing, and it's not even over!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Woooohooooo!!!!!! That is awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## Susabell (Jun 5, 2013)

Amazing! Wonderful job on raising so much money


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Just made a donation, can't wait to see it going over 10K!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

My husband's employee is on the matching gift program so they will match 2:1! So awesome.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Dominic said:


> My husband's employee is on the matching gift program so they will match 2:1! So awesome.


That is awesome.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Beatriz, that is wonderful!!!!!!!! What a great perk!
I am holding my breath on a few accounts tonight---this is a positive one!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Wow...this is beyond great!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bump! Getting SO excited to hear the total :chili:!


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

Did I miss it? Is there still time?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Cheri said:


> Did I miss it? Is there still time?


I think today is the last day.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-...d/171634-rescue-raffle-stuff.html#post2858810


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

Ok, I wasn't able to donate last time I was here so I don't remember how we do it! I saw MMR had the least amount so I would like to give to them...so can someone explain to me what I need to do?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Mmr Metropolitan Maltese Rescue Donate
Amar American Maltese Association National Rescue Program link to donate toward bottom
Scmr Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue link to donate in middle of page
Ncmr RescueNEWS link to donate toward top logo
Suncoast Animal rescue Suncoast Animal League - Adopt a Pet, Pet Rescues


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> Mmr Metropolitan Maltese Rescue Donate
> Amar American Maltese Association National Rescue Program link to donate toward bottom
> Scmr Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue link to donate in middle of page
> Ncmr RescueNEWS link to donate toward top logo
> Suncoast Animal rescue Suncoast Animal League - Adopt a Pet, Pet Rescues


I think it would be great if Walter became one of our SM Super Moderators!:chili::thumbsup:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Haha,

No Walter just wants to make sure these little ones can get as much as we can raise for them. He also spends so much of his time sitting on the floor playing fetch with Lucky, while watchiing TV and surfing on his tablet or reading on his tablet. I love it this way, but Luck never gets tired of fetching. It is how I know he is doing well. It makes me feel good to see him active all the time.


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> mmr metropolitan maltese rescue donate
> amar american maltese association national rescue program link to donate toward bottom
> scmr southern comfort maltese rescue link to donate in middle of page
> ncmr rescuenews link to donate toward top logo
> suncoast animal rescue suncoast animal league - adopt a pet, pet rescues


thank you


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

:Waiting::happy::Waiting: Looking forward to seeing the final total!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Is the raffle taking place today? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Way to go SM!!!!!!!! What a grand total!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

